

Red Herring awards (scam) started major campaign today soliciting startups - coloneltcb

Warning: Red Herring awards (total scam) are trolling SF/Valley startups to submit to their bogus awards. I know of at least 4 top startups who got the pitch today. (see this thread for context http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4538950 )<p>The only way to stop these guys is for no one to submit for their pay-for-play BS awards.
======
dmor
This is a really annoying scam, and sadly I have had several companies coming
to me asking if we'd ever done their event at Twilio (we never did) and if it
was a good idea. Stuff like this can be a huge time suck for founders, and if
they don't find out it isn't legit then it can be a big money drain as well.
Does anyone know what people behind Red Herring? I have wanted to know for
some time, so I can avoid anything else they are doing.

~~~
_delirium
As far as I can tell, the brand of the old Red Herring magazine was bought by
a company called DASAR, which appears to be owned/run by this guy:
[http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1972998,00....](http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1972998,00.html)

